# Shortest to Longest Beethoven Symphony movements in order



## SongComparisonContestGuy (Nov 24, 2018)

What are the shortest to longest Beethoven symphony movements in order? Type what your think is the shortest to longest movements in order is. For example, this is what the order should look like:

[Symphony 6 mvt 4 - 3:43
Symphony 2 mvt 3 - 3:46
Symphony 1 mvt 3 - 3:53
Symphony 8 mvt 2 - 4:14
Symphony 5 mvt 3 - 4:53
Symphony 6 mvt 3 - 5:26
Symphony 4 mvt 3 - 5:33
Symphony 8 mvt 3 - 5:35
Symphony 3 mvt 3 - 6:11
Symphony 7 mvt 4 - 6:19
Symphony 1 mvt 4 - 6:26
Symphony 2 mvt 4 - 6:32
Symphony 4 mvt 4 - 6:55
Symphony 5 mvt 1 - 7:17
Symphony 7 mvt 3 - 7:22
Symphony 8 mvt 4 - 7:30
Symphony 5 mvt 2 - 8:06
Symphony 7 mvt 2 - 8:19
Symphony 1 mvt 2 - 8:28
Symphony 4 mvt 2 - 8:30
Symphony 5 mvt 4 - 8:39
Symphony 1 mvt 1 - 9:31
Symphony 8 mvt 1 - 9:36
Symphony 6 mvt 5 - 10:14
Symphony 3 mvt 4 - 10:17
Symphony 4 mvt 1 - 10:50
Symphony 6 mvt 1 - 10:50
Symphony 2 mvt 2 - 11:19
Symphony 2 mvt 1 - 12:32
Symphony 9 mvt 2 - 13:33
Symphony 6 mvt 2 - 13:33
Symphony 7 mvt 1 - 14:42
Symphony 3 mvt 1 - 14:49
Symphony 9 mvt 1 - 15:21
Symphony 9 mvt 3 - 16:39
Symphony 3 mvt 2 - 18:11
Symphony 9 mvt 4 - 24:54

Think about what your think is the shortest to longest beethoven symphony movements according to minutes and seconds. Then type in what you think the length of each movement is.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm confused... did you not just give us the complete list? (Sorry if there is something very obvious in the post and I'm just being stupid).


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

"_Type what your think is the shortest to longest movements in order is._"

What for?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think that this is supposed to be a sort of guess-thing game.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kinda depends on which repeats are played...


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Beethoven symphony 1 is the shortest by 24 minutes-symphony 9 over a hour .


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Kinda depends on which repeats are played...


And on who is conducting which one. For example if Gardiner ones, Celibidache others etc (or Maximianno Cobra! Lol).


----------



## SongComparisonContestGuy (Nov 24, 2018)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I'm confused... did you not just give us the complete list? (Sorry if there is something very obvious in the post and I'm just being stupid).


It's for how long you think each movements is for Beethoven Symphony each time you listen to it. Orchestra doesn't matter.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ummmm, I think Beethoven biased it by putting five movements into the 6th Symphony.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I can't see the point of this list. And as mentioned above, repeats may or may not been taken and different conductors perform at different tempi. If this list is desired, perhaps it would be better to count the number of bars (with and without repeats). Good luck with that. The score for each symphony is available on imslp.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My guess is that every movement is an hour long......oh hang on, im listening to Celi's cycle. :lol: I really dont see the point of this thread....the answers were given in thr first post. Worst thread ever.


----------

